# 29425 (cast) denied



## coders_rock! (Feb 9, 2012)

My doctor performed 27691[RT] w/Dx 726.79 on 11/2/11. The patient came back to the office on 11/15/11, where she billed 99024, Q4038, & 29425 with Dx 719.47. Q4038 was paid, however, 29425 was denied. Can someone explain whether or not 29425 is payable? How can they pay for the supplies but not the actual cast? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## freemacl47 (Feb 9, 2012)

*denial cast code*

if the primary procedure put the patient in a global period you must bill the cast application with a 58 modifier to indicate staged otherwise it will bundle.  thanks carol


----------

